# Your most useless tool?



## mklotz (Mar 8, 2010)

What's the most useless metalworking tool you've ever bought for yourself?

I don't mean a tool that was unfit for its purpose, like a square that wasn't square, but rather a tool that looked like something you would find useful but turned out to be something that, for whatever reason, you don't utilize.

I'll start off with an example...

I love direct reading micrometers - the type that have a mechanical digital readout operated by gears from the spindle. Easy to read and no batteries to replace. Most of these read to 0.001" so, when I saw a Fowler import...

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=307-3239&PMPXNO=7549584&PARTPG=INLMK32

that read directly to 0.0001" I had to have one. Well, it never occurred to me what that extra digit of precision would cost me in extra turns of the spindle to move from A to B. It takes so long to adjust it that I almost never use it.

I've got some other examples but, before getting into those, let's hear from some of you about the tools you regret buying.


----------



## solver (Mar 8, 2010)

Fret file is one that comes to mind. Shape is correct, but it's way too coarse for the purpose. When I bought it, finer grade wasn't available.

Occasionally I use it to smooth sharp edges on aluminum and brass.


----------



## John S (Mar 8, 2010)

For me it was a co-ax indicator,
I spent that much time winding the table down, fitting the co-ax, locating centre, removing and winding the table up to drill or bore that it was time to put the clocks back.

John S.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 8, 2010)

I bought a device that clamps to your mill spindle. It has an arm with two adjustable joints and on the end is attached a dial indicator. I wanted to use this to center the spindle over a round workpiece. Two problems with using this device for that purpose.
1. With 2 joints and a DI hanging off the end, it's almost impossible to tighten everything down so that the DI stays true while you're rotating the spindle
2. It seems that whenever I needed to rotate the spindle a certain amount the DI face is pointed away from me so I have to walk around the workbench to read it.

I'm sure some folks learn how to use this device and find it useful. But as I've said before, never underestimate the ability of this old f%4#2t to find a way to avoid something I'm not good at. And I did find other ways to accomplish this task that seem effortless to me.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## mklotz (Mar 8, 2010)

John Stevenson  said:
			
		

> For me it was a co-ax indicator,
> I spent that much time winding the table down, fitting the co-ax, locating centre, removing and winding the table up to drill or bore that it was time to put the clocks back.



Yes, John, I'm aware of your high regard for coax indicators from the discussion over on HSM.  

You're absolutely right. I was given one of the Chinese knockoffs. (Since it cost nothing I couldn't use it as my example.) Not wanting bulging biceps with all the SYTs in the neighboring beach communities, I quickly abandoned it.

It's sort of handy for aligning the tailstock on the lathe but on the mill it's only useful for freeing the drawbar.


----------



## putputman (Mar 8, 2010)

Marv, this could set a record for the longest post on HMEM, considering you have a lot of white haired toolmakers on the forum.

My latest (there has been a few) most useless tool is a "center scope". I have wanted this tool for the last 15 years. I remember using this tool on a Moore Jig Bore (100 years ago) and have wanted one every since. I finally bought one from an x-jig bore operator, and was just tickled to get it. I have a Bridgeport type mill and the first time I tried to use the center scope, I had to get a stool and practically stand on my head to use it. That was the last time. Since then, I use a "sharp pointed wiggler" and a magnifying glass and it is just about as accurate and much much easier to use.


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 8, 2010)

Marv & John,

I too have a coax indicator, and for me it is the best thing since sliced bread.

But, I did make shorter probes for it, and I do have a high speed power feed on the Z axis. Without that, I could see why you wouldn't like it much.

I still have hanging around the touch on edge finder with a battery powered light, it has a ridiculous 2MT shank. Find edge, then strip down machine to put your tooling in. Works great on mill/drills (not) when you lose register because you have to change height to get it out of the quill.

Yet again, I haven't managed to get rid of the optical centre punch, the one where the main body is a magnet so that it sticks to the steel sheet, then attracts every bit of ferrous swarf from about 6" away to jam everything up. 1 hour cleaning, 10 seconds to use, then another hours cleaning

Not to mention the Y shaped bar centre finder that has the scale put on with a 2" cold chisel and is about 0.020" wide, and nowhere near centre.

All as useful as an upside down tap (faucet) & all available free from myself, for the cost of the postage.


Blogs


----------



## cfellows (Mar 8, 2010)

For me, it's my plasma cutter. It's a nice one, Lincoln Procut, will cut steel up to 3/8" thick. I paid over $1,000 for it maybe 5 or 6 years ago. I have used it exactly once and it was unsatisfactory for that task. It's kind of like a cure for which I have no disease! I figured some day I'd have a job to do and the plasma cutter would be exactly the right tool. I'm still waiting...

Chuck


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 8, 2010)

Something I've had for many years, but can't remember using it more than once; A transfer punch set. I'm sure people must use these all the time. Just not me.

Also, I've had a 2-3" mic for at least 15 years, and I can't remember the last time I used it in my home shop. Surely I must have used it... I don't think I'd notice if it was missing from it's drawer. 

Then there's that .2-1.2" inside mic I have.. I was sure I needed it. Absolutely sure. But, I've been using bore gages for so long, that I instinctively reach for one when I need to measure an ID. I just plain forget to use the inside mic, and it's been sitting in it's case since I got it many months ago. Oh well, it will still be nice and new when I remember to use it.

Dean


----------



## shred (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah large mics are pretty much dust-collectors around here. A guy I ran into the other day had a nice set he was letting go cheap, but I just couldn't see needing them enough. I do like my Blake knockoff for picking up holes, though it is excessively tall. I have a crappy spindex I never use-- got it, liked the concept, it fell apart, so I eBayed some nicer used indexers of slightly different design. 

But all those I think will be useful again at some point. There's a couple I go "WTF did I buy that for??" -- a weird round-stock-center-of-the-end-marker that doesn't work unless the stock is perfectly round, at which point you should have poked the end with a center drill already and, a combination square. All the old books highlight the combination square as the must-have ultimate marking-out tool, but I never use it for anything. The thread mic with a set of metric tips would be close, but it was so cheap at a garage sale I still think of it as a deal even though it just takes up drawer space.


----------



## Maryak (Mar 9, 2010)

I've a feeling I've mentioned this before but it would have to be my cheap charlie chan compound,(x,y), vice. Used it once, too high for a drill table and too small in the hold down bolt area. Like most of us I was oh so sure, when I bought it, that it would be a marvellous addition to my tool collection. 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## gmac (Mar 9, 2010)

+1 on the Charlie Chan XY vice.....but I just dodged the bullet by not buying the .0001 division caliper Marv was talking about, I saw that ad and was tempted.....thanks Marv!!!

I'm new to this so it's too early to tell if what I've collected so far is usable tooling or landfill....

Garry


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 9, 2010)

Mine was the spindexer. I too was sure I needed it. Never saw the outside of the box until the day I sold it during my moving sale...


----------



## mklotz (Mar 9, 2010)

gmac  said:
			
		

> +1 on the Charlie Chan XY vice.....but I just dodged the bullet by not buying the .0001 division caliper Marv was talking about, I saw that ad and was tempted.....thanks Marv!!!
> 
> I'm new to this so it's too early to tell if what I've collected so far is usable tooling or landfill....
> 
> Garry



That's the reason I started this thread, Garry. Expose novices to tools some of us have had second thoughts about before they go out and buy them for themselves. It also allows the novices to see that the oldtimers are perfectly capable of lapses in judgement.

Keep in mind, of course, that these assessments of uselessness are based on what type of work the individual does. One man's useless tool is another man's must-have. That's why we so often recommend that, beyond the essentials, you only buy tools as you really need them.


----------



## mklotz (Mar 9, 2010)

Here's another one. This adjustable angle block

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?...PMKANO=249&PMKBNO=2114&PMPAGE=7&PARTPG=INLMPI

looked like something I *really* needed when I bought it. I may have used it once in 30 years.

Save your money. Buy a cheap enough sine bar to not worry about using it in mill setups.


----------



## Ken Bartlett (Mar 9, 2010)

Funny you mention the adjustable angle block. I hinted and hinted(ie left catalogs with marked page around the house) for my wife to get it for my birthday a few years ago. I did get it, and have not used it once yet. Maybe just haven't come across a project that requires it yet, as I normally just use my trusty sine bar. Funny how the things you think you must have turn into dust collectors when you get them.


----------



## mklotz (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah, it looks so kewl, you just gotta have it.

The graduations are too coarse to permit accurate setting so you need to use something like a sine bar to set it. Might as well just use the sine bar. Plus its profile isn't low enough - the part sits too high in the vise to get a good grip.


----------



## rake60 (Mar 9, 2010)

My most useless purchase was this 0 to 6" mic set.







I did get a good buy on it from _*CME Tools*_, but the three largest mics have never been used.

I could have bought _*This Set*_ and saved about $50.

I'm certainly not complying about the quality of the look alike mics. They are solid, have the feel 
of their namesake and hold accuracy very well. I just don't need *ALL* of them. 

Rick


----------



## mklotz (Mar 9, 2010)

Unless you're doing some distinctly non-model engineering work, it's unlikely that you'll ever need to measure anything over 3" with micrometer accuracy.

HF and the other usual suspects often have their 8" electronic calipers on sale for very little money. If you feel the need to have >3" precision measuring capability in your shop, buy one of those. Remove the battery when you put them away else it will be flat when you go to use them again.


----------



## GWRdriver (Mar 9, 2010)

An Adjustable Tilting Table . . . from Enco. I needed to mill and drill steam passages in a set of large cylinder blocks and an ATT was just the thing . . . until I decided on another way of doing the job. So my ATT has been used exactly zero times. As for the tool itself I have no compliants, for what it cost me I was pleased with its overall quality.


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 9, 2010)

I had one of the coax indicators and also found it useless. I put it in the consignment sale at Cabin Fever and Im sure someone was very excited to get a good buy on it.

At the Kinzer show one year I found a tailstock tool turret. I thought I always needed one,and as I was digging out my wallet to pay for it I said something like "Ive always thought one of these would be useful" The seller said, 'Yeah, me too, but I never used it'. 

I never used it either. Anytime I had a job where it might be useful to use I didnt want to stop to set up all the tool holders it needed.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Mar 9, 2010)

My most useless tools ?? My mill & lathe Rof} Generically, any related tools/tooling ...

All that sat pretty much unused for 4+ years till I decided to really put them to use late last year and finally built a small engine (Millie). :big: Now that I've that done, I need to start another engine to keep the motivation going 

Mike


----------



## jpaul (Mar 9, 2010)

My lathe face plate has never, ever, been used -- by me. I am sure that that is because I lack the experience and technique. But to date, I have not had a need (desire) to break it out.

Fixturing and 4 jawing has been my method of choice. To me it is simpler to fixture a part and mount the fixture in a 4 jaw chuck. Or mount it directly in the 4 jaw.

I have articles and write ups on mounting work on a faceplate. Usually it involves clamp blocks, counter weights, and a bench centering technique. Some write ups include special fixtures for the faceplate. Some suggest a differing variety of faceplate with orthogonal scribing. Are they suggesting a new machining experience or talent?

Someone, tell me how much I'm missing out on.


----------



## bentprop (Mar 9, 2010)

I was going to say,the set of hollow hole punches I bought probably ten years ago,but blow me down,my daughters partner asked me the other day if I could make him some leather tips for his pool cue.So the $5 punch set has finally seen some use 8).
One item that is as useless as a two-bob watch is a Chino honing stone I got.The rough side is so coarse you could shape concrete with it,and the fine side is so soft I gouged it the 1 and only time I used it. It's now growing fur in some dark corner where I threw it.
But you could be right,Jpaul.I've never used my faceplate either,nor the dog driver I also have.


----------



## John S (Mar 9, 2010)

This is going to be one of those one man's meat is another man's poison.

What really brought this home to me was a thread on another forum about a shop table pocket book.

I have made my own putting pages in one of those laminated folder books. The first and last page are decimal equivalents so no matter which way I open the book they are there.

Next two pages are motor frame sizes and motor shaft end details because I do a *lot* of motor rework and repairs.
I'm probably the only guy on the planet that needs this details just as some never use a faceplate.

John S.


----------



## capjak (Mar 9, 2010)

Mine was a Craftsman 618 lathe. I picked it up about ten years ago and can count on one hand the number of projects that I completed on it. It didn't have much tooling and it had been well used before I got it. I found my Smithy and put the 618 on craigslist and doubled my money so I really have no complaints. I would like to get a mill but space is a problem so I will stay with my present set up.

Jack


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 9, 2010)

lathe face plate...never used...but it came with the lathe
surface gage...never used but self-stabbed twice
transfer punch set...used once to help center something
all the stuff that came with the rotary table...never used
center it (that v-shaped thingy you put round bar in)...never used

at least half of every kit of drill bits, end mills, and tap and die kits

I've used a number of things once...but hope to more often...

oh...and some advice I've been given...never used but not useless :big:


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 9, 2010)

Zee,

You can't really mention almost all you have said, because if they are standard sizes, you should use them in the future as your skill grows. All except the centre it thingy, but all is not lost with that, you might be able to cut it up and use the metal somewhere else.

Here is an example.

I have a few sets of different standards of transfer punches. They are one of the most useful bits of tooling in my shop, and I use them all the time.

By finding one that fits tight into a hole you have just drilled, you can then, used in conjuction with an angle gauge or DTI set that hole at any angle you want in your vice. For ganging up multiple drilled parts on, and then setting up in the vice for mass machining. Hundreds of bucks cheaper than a set of precision drill blanks, but plenty good enough for what we do.

That is just a couple of uses, you can also very easily use them for what they were designed for, plus most probably dozens of other uses as well.

Don't discount a lot of your tooling until you have seen if there are other uses for them as well.

Blogs


----------



## 1hand (Mar 9, 2010)

The only useless tool I can think of is the one I don't have yet. ;D

Some get used more than others,but all have a purpose. 

Matt


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 9, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> oh...and some advice I've been given...never used but not useless :big:





			
				Blogwitch  said:
			
		

> Don't discount a lot of your tooling until you have seen if there are other uses for them as well.



Same for the advice. :big:

No...I knew adding the bit about the...bits and things shouldn't have been included. I got on a roll about what I haven't used yet. ;D The only one I have serious doubts about in the future is the surface gage.


----------



## kd7fhg (Mar 9, 2010)

The thing (base) that came with my milling vice that allows it to rotate 360 deg, and the taper attachment for my lathe.
Rex


----------



## kcmillin (Mar 9, 2010)

No tool is useless, anything can be used as a hammer.

I bought a keyway broach set a while back, and like the others I HAD to have it. Other than just practice peices, I have never wanted to use it in any of my projects. Set screws work fine, and my plans for making a small 3 or 4 speed transmission are on the back burner til I learn the ART of gearmaking. So for now it just takes up space in the tool chest.

How bout the quill handles. I took those of the second I put my mill in the back of my freinds truck to get it here, and they have never been put back on. Other than drilling a bunch of holes, there pretty much useless, unless you like smacking your head.

Or the steady and follow rest. I am positive these are incredibly useful, but I just cant seem to figure it out. There is never any room for the carridge to move. so they sit.

as mentioned before, the faceplate. I have only used the faceplate on my rotary table. and never on the lathe. I tried it once, and things were wacky.
didn't like it.

Ah what els, 

t-slot cleaner

I had an edge finder for three years before I got the internet and figured out how to use it.

Oh ya, the x-axis on my DRO. Its still works, if your looking for a way to randomly pick lottery numbers.

and many more.....

kel


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 9, 2010)

I've got quite a few that are useless.

At the top of my list would be three drill presses.

1) A small bench model is sitting out in the garage, and I haven't been able to give it away.
2) A large bench model sits behind me on the floor, and serves well as a place to store odds and ends.
3) A large 17" floor model that I bought new sits next to my lathe, and makes a very sturdy, but expensive coffee cup holder. 

If I keep going I might be here all night. :big:


----------



## mklotz (Mar 10, 2010)

Ah, yes, surface gages. 

I was given a nice Starrett which I lovingly restored, knowing that it was such an essential part of the machinist's armament. I think I used it once to lay out the water line on a model ship and that job could have been done with a block of wood and a pencil.

The original role of the SG was to do layout on a surface plate, a role that's been largely superseded by the modern height gage with scriber.

I can't think of anything I do where the SG would be the optimum choice of tool.

And now a bit of machinist's trivia for the novices... What is the purpose of the ball turned into the end of the rod on the SG?


----------



## wes (Mar 10, 2010)

I bought some radius gauges at a sale. Used them once.

And metal butcher, would you be interested in selling one of those drill presses?


----------



## bentprop (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought some more about this(ouch,that hurt ;D)
Just because you have a tool and not used it doesn't make it useless.
How often do you use your left hand,or right hand for you left-hookers?
But try pulling up your pants with one hand :big:


----------



## 1hand (Mar 10, 2010)

bentprop  said:
			
		

> But try pulling up your pants with one hand :big:



Every DAY...... :big: :big: :big:

Matt


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 10, 2010)

wes  said:
			
		

> I bought some radius gauges at a sale. Used them once.
> 
> And metal butcher, would you be interested in selling one of those drill presses?



Wes. I'm not physically capable of lifting one up, and I definatly can't pack up or ship one. 

But, if you live within a short driving distance, the small old American made one in the garage is a freebie. It's hot wired and needs a proper on/off switch, or another motor . Send me a PM if your interested.

-Rick


----------



## mklotz (Mar 10, 2010)

bentprop  said:
			
		

> I thought some more about this(ouch,that hurt ;D)
> Just because you have a tool and not used it doesn't make it useless.
> How often do you use your left hand,or right hand for you left-hookers?



You're right. In the cosmic sense, every tool is useful. There's always some poor sod who couldn't live without it.

However, there are many tools which *appear* more useful than they are in the reality of the hobbyist's shop. The intent of this thread is to identify such tools so that the folks who haven't yet been sucked into buying them will think twice before doing so.

Recently I found what I like to call a BIL (brother-in-law) tool - so hilariously useless you're tempted to buy it as a present for some guy you don't like a lot.

Gentlemen:

I present to you...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000WS22ZQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

the talking digital tire pressure gauge.


----------



## cfellows (Mar 10, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> You're right. In the cosmic sense, every tool is useful. There's always some poor sod who couldn't live without it.
> 
> However, there are many tools which *appear* more useful than they are in the reality of the hobbyist's shop. The intent of this thread is to identify such tools so that the folks who haven't yet been sucked into buying them will think twice before doing so.
> 
> ...



I don't know, Marv. Sounds like this would be perfect for the blind driver who wanted to check his tire pressure!

Chuck


----------



## John S (Mar 10, 2010)

Knowing my luck I'd buy one that stuttered.................

John S.


----------



## mklotz (Mar 10, 2010)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> I don't know, Marv. Sounds like this would be perfect for the blind driver who wanted to check his tire pressure!



You know, Chuck, living in California where it would seem at least 30% of the drivers *are* blind, that was the first thing I thought of.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks a lot Marv. Now if my wife reads this I'll never get one for my birthday :big:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 10, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> the talking digital tire pressure gauge.



...Because looking at a tire gauge is just sooo darn exhausting!


----------



## Kermit (Mar 11, 2010)

Wheeee!

First good laugh I've had today.


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Mar 16, 2010)

Twmaster  said:
			
		

> Mine was the spindexer. I too was sure I needed it. Never saw the outside of the box until the day I sold it during my moving sale...


Boy I don't understand that. I use a Spindex on the order of once or twice a week.
wish I had one to take R8 collets and even better would be a set of wide range 
collets and a holder.
  ...Lew...


----------



## itowbig (Mar 16, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> You know, Chuck, living in California where it would seem at least 30% of the drivers *are* blind, that was the first thing I thought of.



marv you have that all wrong it's not 30% its 90% im a truck driver i see idots all the dam time.
most are not blind but STUPID


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 16, 2010)

Lew,

Your dream can come true if you use ER32 collets.

This was designed by our own John S.

Go down the page a little and you will find a 5C to ER32 converter, and it works great. Mine came with the spindex I bought from the same place.

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Collets/ER-Collets-Collet-Chucks/ER32-Collets-Collet-Chucks

It will even fit your normal lathe collet chuck, for the times when you don't have the right sized collet in 5C.


Bogs


----------

